

Mr. Chemex (2013) - mr_tyzic
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/mr-chemex/

======
Centigonal
This is a comprehensive and informative article, nice!

My one criticism is that the author really over-hypes the Chemex. A dang good
coffeemaker? Sure! _" The undisputed king of pour-over coffee?"_ Most
definitely not. To call it that overlooks the somewhat ridiculous amount of
care and attention today's coffee geeks put into their cup of pour-over.

The Chemex is great, but like all coffeemakers, it's appropriate for some use
cases and falls flat for others. If you're looking for schmancy new device to
help you make an awesome cup of pour-over, I'd recommend reading something
like this guide[1] to get an overview of what's out there, and then buying
something suited to the kind of coffee you like.

[1] [http://prima-coffee.com/blog/a-beginners-guide-to-pour-
over-...](http://prima-coffee.com/blog/a-beginners-guide-to-pour-over-coffee-
brewing)

~~~
totallymike
That site is gorgeous. Love the icons on the top navbar.

------
LukeHoersten
The first comment at the bottom of the article is questioning the taste of
using paper filters. I've often wondered this myself.

In Chicago, Intelligentsia is the main coffee joint and they brew pour over.
There's definitely a lack of visible oil on the surface of the coffee like I
get at home with my french press.

What do you guys think? French press or pour over?

~~~
dubya
I much prefer French press coffee. OTOH, the paper filter removes something
that causes LDL cholesterol to increase, which at the time it was reported,
was considered a bad thing.

------
jwarren
Nice article. I very much enjoyed looking through Schlumbohm's inventions from
that MoMA link. The Aeropress is mostly the modern version of the Chemex, in
an innovative and affordable sense, but it's still lacking in aesthetic
pleasures.

------
jknightco
Was a bit shocked to find a Chemex brew guide from my favorite hometown
roaster, Cartel Coffee Lab.

If you're ever in Phoenix/Tempe/Scottsdale, I highly recommend checking them
out!

------
Zigurd
With that wooden collar you can't put it in a dishwasher. Ain't nobody got
time fo dat.

~~~
totallymike
The wooden collar has a leather thong around it that you can loosen. Then the
collar can be removed, and the carafe washed.

However, since it's glass, you'll probably be drinking the coffee fairly
shortly after it's made, and you can just rinse the chemex and be done with
it.

~~~
Zigurd
OK, really. I know coffee fetishists can be wound a little tight, but step
back and be objective. You're on Shark Tank and you're pitching the 1970's
designed Chemex. It has a _wooden collar_ and a _leather thong_ holding it
together. It has a narrow neck so even if you dismantled it and put it in a
dishwasher it might still need hand-work to clean it with a bottle brush. And
you're going to trust your customers to reliably take it apart and put it
together. How do you think that's going to pan out.

Right.

------
glibgil
The coffee is always cold from a Chemex at Outerlands in the Sunset in San
Francisco. I watched the video in the linked article. Five minute brewing
time? Cold, cold, cold. Put a cozy on that Chemex Outerlands. Your coffee is
gross.

~~~
saryant
Do they pre-warm their Chemex? I use a Chemex on a daily basis at home and I
always pour ~100ml hot water (200F) through the filter into the Chemex in
order to both wash any loose paper particles off the filter and warm up the
Chemex itself.

My brew time is closer to 3:30 though.

~~~
glibgil
Pre-warm their Chemex? Who knows. And these down votes are hilarious.
Anecdotes about what coffee is like from a Chemex isn't helpful?

